# Eclipse Sound Monitor set



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

not mine. nice looking JDM Eclipse decks.

Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500X and ICD-500X very Rare | eBay


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice combo. The auction ends in about an hour and a half.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

droooooooooooooooool


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

He came down $30.

Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500X and ICD-500X very Rare | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Those 2 decks would look amazing in a double din opening. 6 disc changer right there and in such a simple style. ugh . . . i want so bad.


----------

